# ThunderJet metal gear plate?



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Ran across this metal gear plate in an eBay listing recently. While it is bound to raise the center of gravity, It is probably stiffer and can be bent to fit the chassis. Probably wears better too.
Anyone know where it came from?

Linkey


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Items for sale by rah125ccpof | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from rah125ccpof!



www.ebay.com













T-JET CNC Aluminum top plate Anodized "BLUE" w/brass bushings & steel idler post | eBay


CNC machined aluminum top plate. This is for the "BLUE" plate. Light weight and a very good conductor of "HEAT!". Allows you to run hotter magnets and arms. Look for further products to fit original AFX and modern 4Gear chassis.



www.ebay.com





those are pretty good magnets too.


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

The top plate is sold by ebay seller rah125ccpof .
He has a few for sale as well as some CNC wheels & lightened gears.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

PRO TRACK


----------

